# AOKP JB-MR1 Build 6 no camera?



## Wizard (Mar 29, 2013)

Installed AOKP JB-MR1 Build 6 and there is no camera app. Also installed the gapps 20130301, none of the normal apps are installed such as a file explorer either. Completely lost, unless they have just been taken out. I used Safestrap 3.05 for installations. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

camera does not work on any Droid 3 jellybean roms
download a file explorer from play

edit; and almost no droid 3 users/dev use this forum
only like 1 post per month
go to http://forum.xda-dev...play.php?f=1193


----------

